# CRS babies !



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Guys

My first batch of CRS finally hatched... BUT im leaving for a 40 day vacation tomorow !!!! Im worried, right now the mom is still in those floating breeding chamber with them , my question is should i release them all into the tank (shrimp tank) with 3 mosquitoe rasboras that haven't bothered my RCS babies. Or leave instruction for my parents to release them when its bigger...

Thanks for replies
Neph


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a good question! You've probably gone for your vacation by now, but maybe you're in contact with your parents. 

I haven't raised CRS shrimp so I'm not qualified to respond. Maybe someone else here will be able to help you. I've never had a floating breeding chamber, so all my cherry shrimp babies were in the tanks with the parents and fish (juvenile endlers in some cases, or in other cases, larger fish). 

I think that the tank would be alright if it is very heavily planted and if the filter intake has a sponge over it. But, that's my guess! I don't know what life is like in the breeder tank.

Have a good vacation.


----------

